# Best .22 ammo for rabbit



## Militant_Tiger

I have a ruger 10/22 and im new so im not sure which ammo would be best. I plan on taking 75 to 100 yard shots with hopefully little drop. Accuracy is also key. I have tried CCI mini-mags and they worked fairly well but im sure there is something that will be more accurate. I hope that you guys can save me a few bucks in ammo experimentation.

thanks, Tiger


----------



## newkid

Tiger, unfortunitely there is no one ammo for your gun. You just have to buy a whole bunch different ammos and try to see which one your gun likes. I hope it will like the cheap bulk ammo. Most people said there guns like the winchester dynapoint (spelling?).


----------



## Militant_Tiger

well most guns of the same make will fire the same rounds near equally well, so i asked. but im trying out a multipack to see what it likes since most people on here have been unresponsive to say the least. im trying out CCI stingers, velicitors, and SGB (small game bullet's) as well as the 100 rounds of Minimags that i tried out last week. ill report back, im sure someone will want to know.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier

Federal Champion Value Pack.... Shoot them, shoot them often. Cheap and good in my opinion. I dont use scientific data, but i am hitting 20 gauge shotgun shells 80% of the time with my 10/22 at 100 yards with them. And they killed a beaver with 1 shot so im happy.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

well i went out and did some minimal tests, so far i've found that CCI velocitors run best through a ruger 10/22 at 100 yards, better than CCI SGB's and CCI stingers.


----------



## goose killer

I found that the best .22 ammo is the aguilara ammo that you can get at cabela's. The ammo is about 1800 FPS. That is fast for a .22. At a hundred yards you can shoot a pop can and put a 3 inch exit hole. They also work good for rabbits, squaril, and muskrat. I can shoot muskrats at a hundred yards and kill them. They really work good on rabbits. Exspecially the jack rabbits. They will kill them in one shot.


----------



## Guest

100 yards with a ruger 10/22??I don't think I'd ever try that ethically with my 10/22, unless it had a fat barrell and modified stock on it. 10/22'sare more of a mini assault rifle.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

well 100 yards is not a problem for my 10/22 with no modifications. i can hit a 2 inch group pretty easily and with a new hammer i expect it to get quite a bit smaller. also im not quite sure how a modified stock would aid in accuracy at all, unless you mean bedding/floating.


----------



## dogdigger

the best ammo i have found for my 10/22 is the CCI minimag. i love the hollow point, it does tons of damage. you will find if you have a scope set at say 30 yards, the stinger will shoot several inches high due to the increased velocity. 100 yards with a .22 is maybe a bit much though imo.

mark :sniper:


----------



## Stealth

Possibly a less range bullet would the be the imported Sub-sonic sniper rounds. It basically uses a .22 short casing with a 60-grain solid lead bullet.
Winchester Super X's are supposed to be faster and hard hitting than any of the CCI stuff. Plus its cheaper


----------



## Militant_Tiger

yeah i already got 3 boxes of SSS, cant wait to try em out


----------



## Stealth

Hey Tiger wanna sell your 10/22 action? LOL! I need it


----------



## Militant_Tiger

yeah sure, the price is 600 bucks american. not a dime less.


----------



## Stealth

LOL! here I go! Man wish they'd sell only 10/22 action. I'd pay 75 for even a scratched up one


----------



## the_duckinator

CCI stingers for long ranges, just make sure you sight your gun in before you take it out. While I'm hunting the shots are usually under 50 yards, and I use Remington Yellow Jackets, they get the job done and cycle through my 10/22 well. I've found that the cheap ammo doesn't cycle well through it, so if I were you I'd stay away from that.


----------



## mr.trooper

Whatever you get, make sure you use jacketed bullets if you shoot alot.

My 10/22 LOVES Winchester Super X solids with the copper jacket. I also use Remington El Cheapo' solid lead bullets, they work, but they foul ALOT more. they especialy like to foul up my precious 30 round mags :******:

So use jacketed bullets as much as possible. this will also help you get more penetration on game at range :thumb:


----------



## Militant_Tiger

I'm trying to ditch the 10/22 now, the thing just feel cheap to me with its aluminum reciever and poorly made plastic clips. I have moved on to a thompson classic, and love it.


----------



## thefox

#1Waterfowler said:


> 100 yards with a ruger 10/22??I don't think I'd ever try that ethically with my 10/22, unless it had a fat barrell and modified stock on it. 10/22'sare more of a mini assault rifle.


i assume your talking about a bull barrel and a thomb hold stock


----------



## Remington 7400

Over time CCI stingers have a bad habit of cracking the cast aluminum Ruger reciever. A box every now and then won't hurt, a steady diet spells diasaster!


----------



## Bore.224

I will let you all in on a little secret. It is how I chose the best .22 lr ammo for my gun.

Step 1. go to the closest gun shop
Step 2. Ask for 22 LR ammo
Step 3. When the clerk puts a box of shells on the table say "that will do"
Step 4 pay clerk and your done!!!

:jammin:


----------

